# American Standard Heritage Series



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Back in the 50’s, early 60’s A/S faucets consisted partswise*
*1- bibb washer & screw, 1- O-ring, 1-stem, 1 stem guide, 1 seat. **Handles were either lever or round with scallop edges.*
*That faucet evolved into the AguaSeal, hence the jist of this post. **Yesterday I got into a doctors office, probably not used for 15 - 20 years. **Had wall hung basins in each exam room. [Ledgemere : ?? 19 x 17 factory mounted faucet]*
*of the original AguaSeal type. There is not many of these around anymore.* *To repair you must change the stems to the new style AquaSeal. **Why am I saying this? Because some young puppies on here might run into **this and try to just re-washer, with a new hat type. It won’t work they are obsolete – period. *
*Seat is the same as 60 years ago. Photo shows what to look for.*
*All new style will have a small grove in the stem broaching.*
*Sorry if I wasted your time but it could be important to somebody. **In this case replacement of the basin was not going to happen. *


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Those are excellent faucets! There is still some of that nice old stuff around here.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I am a fan of Aquaseal.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I always advise customer NOT to replace their old fixtures, I love the quality and look of that old stuff... we have a really great supplier here in the area that carries nice quality rebuild kits.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

They also make this stem with a bibb washer and large old ring. My suppliers call it the old style. Have to be careful with the replacement seat. The solder seal seat was a #2003. Some of the seats available now are slightly shorter in height which causes the top hat to tear. I have had to use the a/s old style stem when this happens. Stem was a st2-1 from solder seal.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That was back in the day when American Standard made good stuff...:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> That was back in the day when American Standard made good stuff...:thumbup:


 They did had crappy faucet models back then.. remmy the yoke stem and the springing seats sit on the 'rubberized' seats... ???? Another one that I can't remmy the model...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> They did had crappy faucet models back then.. remmy the yoke stem and the springing seats sit on the 'rubberized' seats... ???? Another one that I can't remmy the model...


 Woke up and now remmy the model name.. " Push/Pull faucet"


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Woke up and now remmy the model name.. " Push/Pull faucet"




Oh yeah. It's actually a good faucet but just a ***** to repair especially since you'd be crazy to stock those parts since they are so rare. 

I hate having to order parts


----------

